# How did you spend your anniversary?



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My husband and I celebrated our 20th wedding anniversary this year with a trip to Gettysburg PA, where we stayed in a mildly haunted B&B, toured the national cemetery, went on a ghost/storyteller tour, and explored the battlefields (including Devil's Den). When I told this story to a friend, she seemed to think it was an odd way to spend an anniversary.

So tell me, fellow haunters, have any of you celebrated an anniversary or other major life event in a non-traditional (and preferably spooky) way?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Gee, what a coincidence. That's exactly how I spent my 20th anniversary.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Congrats on 20 years!!!!!

Kouma and I have only been married a year so far and we didn't do much on our anniversary this year since Kouma was working a lot of overtime at work. However we did meet here, I moved to CA from GA, and got married with the wedding online so we could share with the forum members here. 

It's not too spooky but meeting someone and moving across country away from everything you have ever known sure did scare the hell out of me.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

My anniversary was a few weeks ago. 

She went out with her friends and I was in the graveyard chat. Really.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cute story, Teary, and congrats on your newlywed status.

Slimy, as long as both of you were happy, sometimes spending time apart is a good thing. Besides, sounds like you spent your time well - the chat is an entertaining place to be.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Congratulations on twenty years! We've only been married two years, but I did propose in a cemetery. It was Maplewood Cemetery outside Gordonsville, Virginia and it is an old and beautiful place. I think of it as more romantic than scary, but still...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

belated congratulations Roxy


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I spent the day finishing my deposition and she is at work Its today she forgot


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We celebrated our 25th in September. It fell in the middle of the week, and the weekends were planned with other activities (kids/work/etc..) We have plans to get away for an overnighter at a nearby resort sometime before Xmas. We kind of joked about how our 25th should have been a really big deal but instead we didn't do too much. I figure after 25 years we just know the romance is still there so don't have to go all out with surprises. I did however buy her a lovely gift.
A strobe light! That way during sex it looks like she's moving!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Miss Lilly and Phil. And I think a cemetery can be romantic, especially the old ones. They're so beautiful and serene.

Slightly, a woman forgot her anniversary? That is scary! I must confess, though, that my husband is much better at remembering special dates than I am.

Jdubbya, if I had been drinking a glass of milk when I read your post, I would have spewed it all over my keyboard. LMAO X 100!


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

My wife and I spent our anniversary (10 years) by going out to dinner and spending the night in Blackhawk (casino area here). 2 weeks later, for our 40th birthdays (we are 5 days apart in age) we went to the Hotel Colorado, (which is haunted) and went to the hot springs. My kids swear they saw a ghost! LOL...


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

We're a couple of those 'crazies' (as my family says anyhow) that actually got married on Halloween - it'll be six years next week. So, of course, we'll be sitting on our porch handing out treats or hanging out in our own personal graveyard. ;-)


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

We've been married 12 years.

We never do much as our oldest son was born on our anniversary. His birthday celebrations always take precedent over us...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

We're some of those hopeless romantics that celebrate being together every day. This past year was just a simple dinner out but next year, our tenth, we're planning on going away for a weekend away from all the grandkids, kids, parents, etc. It was all his idea, so whatever he has planned, I'll be glad to go along with it. We're just glad to be together, since we should have been celebrating our 31st anniversary.....if I had accepted when he first asked me. LOL


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

trishaanne said:


> ... We're just glad to be together, since we should have been celebrating our 31st anniversary.....if I had accepted when he first asked me. LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> Wow! A woman with the cold feet. We were together 6 years before I got the nerve to ask, but it's been over 8 years since that April 20th. As far as our anniversary, it's not usually spooky, but defiantly different. Since we got married in the Great Smokey Mountains, we try to get back down there each year.Yes we go camping, and last year we even hiked 8 miles in the snow to stay at the Mount LeConte Lodge for our anniversary.


----------

